

Ask HN: Cheap High Bandwidth Solutions? - unsquare

Relevant:http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3363104<p>I'm running into the same problem as this guy , but my game mods are only 50mb.<p>New releases get around a 150k downloads and run between 5-10TB a month in total. (for now)<p>There doesn't seem any well priced solutions between the 10TB - 100TB tiers.<p>Any suggestions?
======
benologist
What about putting Cloudflare over your site? They sit between you and the
user so they request the files from you one or few times and then people
download it from them.

<http://cloudflare.com/>

You could also just get a nice big bandwidth allowance, Hivelocity have really
good prices. If you go to the network tab and change it to 20tb the server's
still very cheap plus there's very cheap providers like hetzner.de in Europe.

<https://hivelocity.net/cart/configure/186e8ec5d1>

~~~
unsquare
I've looked into Hivelocity before , but never noticed that option before ,
"100Mbps Unmetered (est. 33TB /mo)" that's spot on.

Thank you , you made my day.

------
seanmccann
Amazon S3 has bit torrent support. Everybody would get reasonably fast
downloads and your bandwidth bill should be fairly modest.

~~~
unsquare
I didn't know S3 supported it , thank you! I'll try it out for the next
release.

